

Pennsylvania Wont Renew IBM's Contract for Botched Project (42 months late) - andreiursan
http://spectrum.ieee.org/riskfactor/computing/it/pennsylvania-wont-renew-ibms-contract-for-botched-project

======
andreiursan
"According to an AP report, the contract, which was awarded in 2006 and is set
to expire in 2013, is currently 42 months late and over $60 million above its
original contract amount of $106.9 million." \--- The Mythical Man-Month

